# Renaming hard drive



## sinebubble (Feb 2, 2001)

I grabbed a G4 from MIS and installed OSX PB on it. My assumption is that the original hard drive was named Untitled because that is what I'm stuck with. Is there any way to rename the drive without booting into MacOS 9?

The Inspector does not let me change the name.


----------



## clark (Feb 3, 2001)

Try do it with user root. That should do it.


----------



## sinebubble (Feb 3, 2001)

Doing it as root was the first thing I tried. It didn't work...


----------



## endian (Feb 3, 2001)

i think the release notes say to restart into 9 to rename it.


----------



## larryinfl (Oct 21, 2001)

Hi All,

I'm having a problem renaming my hard drive also. When I installed OS X I partioned my drive for two HFS+ drives. When I did the OS X install I chose the option for it to reformat my OS X drive using UFS. Now my drive is constantly showing up as "/" for a name. Evertime I rename it, it will go back when I reboot into OS X. I can not rename the drive when in OS 9.2 because it is formatted using UFS and it does not show up. Can someone help!! AHHH...

Larry


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 21, 2001)

If at all possible, I would HIGHLY recommend going back and reformatting your drive as HFS+.  I would recommend against using UFS unless you REALLY have a specific need for it.  I think you'll find that UFS will give you headaches farther on down the line as you try to install programs, run programs and move files around.

HFS+ works just as well and probably better than UFS for Mac OS X.

What need for UFS do you have?


----------



## larryinfl (Oct 21, 2001)

I reformatted the OS X partion and reinstalled the OS. Problem solved!

Thanks a bunch.


----------

